# range report-new XD 40 sub



## minnesota_gunner (Jul 4, 2006)

Thanks to all those who replied on my other thread, this group is really cool and I hope it keeps growing in number!!!.

As promised, here is how my first day went with the XD 40 sub compact, I don't have pictures of it yet (too busy shooting it!!!), will post some later. The XD performed great, no misfeeds or anything...I used Fiocchi ammo, although I usually use Winchester. My XD came with the standard magazine, and the high capacity one, which extends the grip (12 rounds). I had no problems shooting with the standard grip, and will carry it this way cuz it's easier to conceal. I have no problem with gripping the gun, and my pinky fits it perfectly. Plus, if I can't put somebody down with 10 rounds (standard mag +1), then I'm in trouble. The spare magazine belt accessory is nice, as well as the magazine loader. I don't plan on using the polymer holster that came with the gun, and bought a Blackhawk CQC leather one for $60 (pancake). It conforms to the body perfectly . This holster is a MUST have for the XD. go to www.blackhawk.com.

awesome pistol for carrying.....happy shooting!

_"There may come a time for a split-second decision between 12 in the jury box, or 6 carrying you."_


----------



## -gunut- (May 8, 2006)

Get some pics!


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Glad U like it - always fun to have a new gun that works great


----------

